

Dead retailer Tweeter's shares rise by 600% due to Twitter-like ticker - Stately
http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/TWTRQ:US

======
forand
This might be the result of an incredibly misleading tweet and article posted
by Value Walk to which I will not link as I find their actions to be
reprehensible.

------
mkr-hn
Irrational exuberance

